# WNDA3100v2 drops connection



## tcironlungs (Dec 11, 2009)

I keep having to disconnect and reconnect the device (from USB only way it works again) in order to restore the internet. Works fine for about 5-15 minutes and then, it magically loses connection and can't locate any other wireless routers in the area.

i looked online seems to be a big problem. but netgear is not helping Netgear sucks damn 60$ card and cant return it.

any thing i can do so it works, different drivers , any thing. 
i mean it wont even try to reconnect, u cant do any thing, have to unplug and plug it back in for it to work again its stupid 

thanks for any help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi tcironlungs,

Please try these recommendations:

Update your router's firmware to the latest. Do a manual download from Netgear's site and to update it, make sure that you use a wired connection.

Disabled the problematic Wireless Network Adapter's power saving mode from Device Manager, locate the Network Adapter=> Properties=> Power Management Tab, in here you may disable any Power Save mode options by unchecking them off. 

From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------

